# How to score low igf1 levels



## Bonjorno (Sep 17, 2020)

My naturopath is sending me for igf1 blood test for prescription hgh
 Are there any tricks you guys know of to help me igf1 levels drop before test ? Such as taking my last hgh injection 24 or 48 hours before test? Any other tricks I can try ? Thanks guys


----------



## Beserker (Sep 17, 2020)

Binge watch Keeping Up With The Kardashians


----------



## brock8282 (Sep 17, 2020)

I’d you are already on Hgh you aren’t going to be able to drop your igf quickly, it will stay elevated from the gh for a few weeks.


----------



## Bonjorno (Sep 18, 2020)

Ok well I've been doing very little for the last while. Stay away from it for a few weeks then before I take test ??


----------



## lfod14 (Sep 18, 2020)

Assuming you're trying to get it "medically low" so insurance will pay for it? Unlikely you're gonna pull that off man. It's gotta be BAD for them to pay for it.


----------



## Bonjorno (Sep 19, 2020)

That's basically what I'm going for. I've been on it for years it helps my knees a ton.


----------

